# How about them Stillers!



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here We go Steelers!

Man, what a game, first half was awful, I almost turned the TV off and went to bed! Sure glad I didnt now.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I got to a house full of Ravens fans right before halftime. Oh my. My dad, ever the optimist, called me then to say they'd pull through. He was actually right!


----------

